# Question on new gps



## jm77 (Dec 21, 2011)

I just got a Magellan Explorist 310, my first gps. I wanted it mainly for use while fishing rivers, but the 3 rivers I look at first don't even show up on the map.(Pine, Little Man, and the PM) I'm assuming maybe I just need a different map? I purchased this one in large part because the reviews were very good on the installed map, but I don't see it being of much use unless I'm just doing something wrong. I'm wondering if I need a different map, and if so if anyone can recommend something? Or maybe I just need a different gps? I couldn't find anything to try out locally so I bought it online without being able to test it out, and now I'm pretty lost. Would really appreciate any help or suggestions. Thanks


----------



## Flyhack (Jul 12, 2009)

Make sure your map detail is set to highest setting. Its not always best for gross navigation but good for zoomed in details when you need to mark trails, fishing spots and the like. This unit also has additional maps for download.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

You'll need to buy the topographic map................only "Road Networks" Maps comes preinstalled on that unit (and they are not very detailed for anything except major roads).

Steve


----------

